# Audio or sound  Engineering



## metalfan (Jul 7, 2010)

My friend completed his +2 this year and now wants to do Sound Engg. etc. 
His interests are Edting ,Sound production and mixing . plz suggest him gud institutes to pursue his course from also tell their mode of entrance  also do tell the course fees etc or giv the link for the website  ...he lives in delhi and preferably wants a college in North India ..........Thanx in advance guys


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2010)

Very few institutes in india are providing the Diploma in Audion Engineering.

take a look at this.

If your friend can afford it, Just jump outside of India. There are tens of good collages in  UK, AUS, USA which are providing BS degree in Audio Production.


----------



## sivamani (Mar 4, 2014)

Sure, Soundtech Media is one of the best sound engineering institute


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 14, 2014)

The best background for an audio engineer is B.Sc in physics + M.Sc in Electronics, regardless of specialized training and education. This is the route I recommend if you plan on doing such work in India.


----------

